# Unable to get 4 birds, while other adjacent birds are ok.



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

There are four satellites I can't receive;
AMC 6, AMC 9, Anik F1 & Anik E2R.
The adjoining satellites are ok. Especially AMC 9, where AMC 3 & AMC 5 come in fine. AMC 3 is only 2 degrees away from AMC 9 and I get nothing.
I tried adding TP's from published listings, but still nothing.

Any ideas? I have a Invacom QPH-031 Quad LNBF & a Pansat 3500s receiver w/a Winegard 1 meter dish in the eastern US.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

AMC-6 and AMC-9 are mostly used for occasionals, so they may be very hard to catch. Are you using a Blind-Search receiver? The users of these birds change frequencies, SRs, etc very frequently. 

Also, you might need to critically fine-tune the polarization....I've had problems with leakage from nearby sats, as well as cross-pole interference from the opposite polarity on the same bird, that nearly drove me nuts at times.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Blind search doesn't help me if I can't zero in on the signal.


----------



## kevision (Mar 30, 2004)

videobruce said:


> Blind search doesn't help me if I can't zero in on the signal.


Did you try???

Also, there is nothing on those Aniks yet.


----------



## S.C. Am (Jul 27, 2004)

E2R is at 72 degrees right now, so I assume you mean Anik F2 @111.1

Lyngsat.com has F1/F2 programming info that is almost up to date


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

> Also, there is nothing on those Aniks yet.


 When did they go in service?


> Did you try???


 More than once! :nono2:


----------

